# x11/xvt unicode support?



## uzsolt (Jul 29, 2016)

I want to try x11/xvt but as I see it doesn't support utf8. I can't input accented (hungarian) chars and can't see correctly filenames (output of `ls`) which contains accented characters.
Did I something wrong or x11/xvt really doesn't support utf8? I can't find any relevant information about it.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2016)

uzsolt said:


> Did I something wrong or x11/xvt really doesn't support utf8? I can't find any relevant information about it.


It's in the xvt(1) man page:

```
Supported	encodings are:
       ISO-8859-n (n=1...15), KOI8-R, KOI8-U, EUC-JP, Shift_JIS, EUC-KR,  EUC-
       CN (aka GB), and	Big5.
```

Have you tried x11/rxvt-unicode?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 29, 2016)

Or you can try x11/xterm  It does not support transparency (without x11-wm/transset), like xvt or rxvt-unicode,
but you can enable UTF-8 system wide support in XTerm, 
add

```
*locale: UTF-8
```
to /usr/local/lib/X11/app-defaults/XTerm.

(source http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20160308204011)


----------



## uzsolt (Jul 29, 2016)

SirDice 
Ah, the manual page... I hope it is outdated 

Yes, I'm using x11/rxvt-unicode but the x11/xvt can be enough for me (doesn't need tabs, perl scripting, etc.).

ILUXA 
I'm using x11/sterm instead of x11/xterm.

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## fulano (Aug 2, 2016)

ILUXA said:


> Or you can try x11/xterm  It does not support transparency (without x11-wm/transset), like xvt or rxvt-unicode,
> but you can enable UTF-8 system wide support in XTerm,



Or you can simply use x11/uxterm, which does the same.

EDIT: use the `uxterm`command, as pointed by tobik below. There is no uxterm port. My bad, sorry.


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 2, 2016)

fulano said:


> Or you can simply use x11/uxterm, which does the same.


`uxterm` is installed by x11/xterm in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## uzsolt (Aug 3, 2016)

tobik said:


> `uxterm` is installed by x11/xterm in case anyone is wondering.


And `uxterm` starts the "base" `xterm` program


----------

